# What happens when I stop taking creatine?



## Arnold (Mar 12, 2014)

*WHAT HAPPENS WHEN I STOP TAKING CREATINE?*

If you?ve been supplementing with creatine for any real length of time now, you might be wondering what will happen if you stop using it for a set period, or even altogether.

Will you lose all of the positive benefits you achieved during supplementation? Are there any possible side effects associated with suddenly discontinuing creatine usage?

Let?s go over it?

What Happens When I Stop Taking Creatine?

The first thing to keep in mind is that everyone responds to creatine supplementation differently. Some lifters see significant gains from it, while others (up to as high as 30% of the population) are known as 'creatine non-responders' and don't see any noticeable results whatsoever.

The effects that you personally experience once you discontinue creatine supplementation will largely depend on how well you responded to it in the first place. The more significantly you responded, the more noticeable the change will be once you stop, and vice versa.

Creatine benefits your muscle building program in two main ways: by increasing intra-cellular water retention, and by increasing your strength/power in the gym.

Let?s have a look at these two factors?

*#1 - Changes In Intra-Cellular Water Retention*

Creatine requires additional water in order to be stored inside of your muscle tissue. After your muscles have become completely saturated with creatine (this usually occurs after about 3 weeks of supplementing with 5 grams daily) your muscles should take on a slightly fuller appearance as a result of the increased fluid.
Once you discontinue supplementation and the extra creatine stores have left your body after a few weeks, this additional water retention will no longer be necessary and will be cleared out as well.

For some lifters, this may mean a fairly quick drop of several pounds of water weight once the creatine leaves their system, and for others the effects may hardly even be noticeable. Again, it all depends on how well you responded at the start.

One thing is for sure though, and that is that whatever additional water weight you gained from creatine supplementation when you began will mostly be lost once you discontinue.

*#2 - Changes In Strength/Power*

This effect is much harder to accurately pinpoint, and again, will vary from person to person.

By increasing the efficiency of your body?s use of ATP (the usable energy molecule within your muscles), creatine improves gym performance and increases your overall strength and power output.

When you stop using creatine, the additional phosphate groups it was previously providing to your muscle cells for enhanced strength will also be diminished.

So, assuming you are someone who does respond well to creatine supplementation, you may notice a small reduction in your overall strength after a few weeks of stopping. However, it likely won?t be to a significant degree as long as you continue with your regular training program.

As far as your actual lean muscle gains are concerned, it's highly unlikely that you?ll notice any decrease there, again, assuming that you continue training and eating in the same way as you were previously.

*Are There Any Side Effects To Stopping Creatine Use?*

Creatine is the most widely researched sports supplement in the world and has never been shown to be harmful in any way when used within the recommended dosage of about 5 grams daily. This includes periods of cycling on and off.

Your body does adjust its own natural production of creatine in response to external supplementation, but this system is extremely sensitive and adapts virtually instantly. Once you stop taking creatine, your natural production will fall back into the proper range.

*The Real Question: Why Stop At All?*

Sure, if you didn't see any real results from using creatine in the first place, then obviously there?s no need for you to continue.

Or perhaps you?re just tired of having to worry about taking it every day? you really dislike the taste/texture (pill form is an option here, though)? or you?re travelling and don?t want to take it with you? in those cases, the choice is yours.

But assuming you've been using creatine consistently and have seen positive benefits, why stop taking it at all?

First off, as I covered in detail in a previous article, there is no benefit at all to cycling on and off of creatine. For optimal results you should simply continue with a 5 gram dosage once per day on an ongoing basis.

Secondly, there is no evidence to suggest that continual creatine supplementation over the long term is dangerous to your health in any way.

And thirdly, creatine is very inexpensive, and if you purchase it in bulk it will cost you as low as about 2 cents per gram. On a monthly basis this is equal to about 3 bucks. If the cost really is an issue, keep in mind that most people can probably get away with as little as 3 grams of creatine daily, in which case it drops to just $1.80 per month.

*What Happens When I Stop Taking Creatine - Wrap Up*

So, if you've been supplementing with creatine to the point of full saturation, and then discontinue, this is what will happen after a few weeks?

1) You will lose the additional water retention your body was using to store the creatine.            

2) You may notice a slight reduction in overall strength, but likely not to a significant degree.

3) You will likely retain all of your gains in actual lean muscle.         

4) You will not experience any unfavorable side effects.

Once again though, this all depends on the individual and on how well they responded to the creatine in the first place.

If you?re considering stopping but are unsure, your best bet is to simply discontinue for 2-3 weeks and see what happens.
If you do experience a drop in muscle fullness and strength that you aren?t happy with, you can always go right back on. Or, if you don?t notice any real changes at all, you can simply stop altogether.


----------



## Dr.G (Mar 17, 2014)

1- you will save your kidneys
2- you will lose some water retention
3- you will not lose any strength or muscle because you did not build them on creatine in the first plac
4-concentrate more on your workout you probably will gain more muscle


----------



## Dr.G (Mar 17, 2014)

... and you will save money and time.....most of it if not all is placebo effect


----------



## ElitePeptides (Mar 26, 2014)

Save your kidneys?  Since when has creatine proven to be bad on the kidneys?  May be a coincidence but I had muscle cramps the first week or so coming off creatine.


----------



## vassille (Apr 4, 2014)

Dr.G said:


> 1- you will save your kidneys
> 2- you will lose some water retention
> 3- you will not lose any strength or muscle because you did not build them on creatine in the first plac
> 4-concentrate more on your workout you probably will gain more muscle



Amen brotha!


----------



## vassille (Apr 4, 2014)

ElitePeptides said:


> Save your kidneys?  Since when has creatine proven to be bad on the kidneys?  May be a coincidence but I had muscle cramps the first week or so coming off creatine.



It's not coincidence that's what happens your body has a hard time keeping it's water balance. 
Eat some beef it has creatine in it


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 4, 2014)

have a gatorade genius.

Creatine is hands down the best over the counter supp of all time. Prove it's not by sharing what works better...


----------



## vassille (Apr 5, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> have a gatorade genius.
> 
> Creatine is hands down the best over the counter supp of all time. Prove it's not by sharing what works better...



You are the dumbass ma'man. And im negging you back for being a jackass and not accepting other ppl pointof view. 
Tried creatine for years it only bloats you and I was peeing every 10min which I hardly find to be healthy or normal. I was drinking water or gatorade like your stupid ass suggests by the gallons still feeling thirsty and dehydrated. It didnt go away untill I stopped the creatine all together. 
Best supplement ever my ass stop being ignorant. There are ppl myself included that started to have kidney problems because of the constant dehydration so before you go and say shit you may want to read.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Apr 5, 2014)

Dr.G said:


> 1- you will save your kidneys




*Crap*

More crap come out of you mouth than a gooses ass. 

There NO research or empirical data to substantiate that creatine causes kidney problems with health individuals. 

Elite noted that in his post, as well.

Thanks for once again flaunting you ignorance.  



Dr.G said:


> 3- you will not lose any strength or muscle because you did not build them on creatine in the first plac



*Cell Voluminzing*

Creatine basically superhydrate the muscle cell.  

There is a direct relationship to the hydration levels of the muscle cell.

*Dehydrated Cells*

Dehydration cause a loss in muscular strength. 

*Superhydration*

Superhydration increase the force production of the muscle cell. 

This enhance force production (greater speed, power and strength). 

This is on  (not the only) reason that steriods such as Dianabol and Anadrol dramatically increase strength.  

Testosterone propionate can have permanent effect on muscles
http://www.ergo-log.com/testosteron...permanent-effect-on-muscles-animal-study.html

"...an episode of testosterone use may recruit a long lasting pool of excess myonuclei, and a persistent increased ability to regain muscle mass by resistance exercise in the absence of further steroid exposure..."

*Creatine After Effett*

The increase in strength is retained in the "muscle memory of the cell", as with steriods.  

It is similar to riding a bike.  You don't forget how to ride a bike.  



Dr.G said:


> 4-concentrate more on your workout you probably will gain more muscle



*The Real Deal*

Creatine is one of the "Real Deal Supplements".  

For "Responders and Super-Responders" it dramatically increases strength levels beyond one training.  

*Dr. G "I don't know"*

1) You DON'T produce ANY research or documentation to substantial you claims. 

You megalomaniac personality is based on your "God Complex", in which you believe that you are omniscient. 

2) You were once ask by one of the board members to substantiate you being a doctor.  

Your reply was the you were "The great Oz" behind the curtain and were exempt...which takes us back to your "God Complex". 

*Get Off Your Dumb Ass*

You need to get off you dumb ass and actually do your homework...in plain English...READ!!!

However, your "God Complex" means you already believe you know everything...so, you ain't gonna read nuttin, is you?

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Apr 5, 2014)

vassille said:


> You are the dumbass ma'man.



*Super Dumb Ass*

On the Dumb Ass scale you blew past ignorant and pegged the stupidity scale. 

HF03 is on the money. 

Now go to you room and do you home work, like a good little boy. 



vassille said:


> There are ppl myself included that started to have kidney problems because of the constant dehydration so before you go and say shit you may want to read.



*Great, Name Them*

Since you and so many other had problems, the medical documentation you have will back up you statement.

If you not, it just crap. 

Until you grow half a brain, time spent with you is wasted. 

That means you have to help yourself before other can. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## PushAndPull (Apr 5, 2014)

Negs handed out. Be back later for the meltdowns.


----------



## vassille (Apr 6, 2014)

LOL, yeah I had blood in my urine no previous kidney problems. Another friend was peeing blood too he was taking creatine as well for a while. That was enough warning sign for me. 
So just carry on 
out


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Apr 6, 2014)

vassille said:


> LOL, yeah I had blood in my urine no previous kidney problems. Another friend was peeing blood too he was taking creatine as well for a while. That was enough warning sign for me.
> So just carry on
> out



*Great*

That means you can provide medical documentation on yourself. 

If not, it's just crap.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## vassille (Apr 6, 2014)

Dude I have  been bodybuilding for 20 years and have not touched creatine in over 10 years. Im now in my 40s and I still wont go back to creatine..I rather eat 1lb of beef and fish a day than touch creatine. I wish I kept some of those records but I didnt. It doesnt really matter if you agree or not with what im saying. Let's agree to disagre and move on. 
If you like creatine take it, it's not like care. Does it work? yes it worked for me too back in the day but it caused me problems which I have not had since even though I've been on heavy cycles of AAS, slin, GH etc. 
And this is all I have to say about this now let's move on


----------



## PushAndPull (Apr 6, 2014)

Of course, zero proof to back up claims. Must be related to "Dr" G


----------



## Dr.G (Apr 7, 2014)

Kenny : excess creatine will hurt your kidney in the long run . simple medicine 101. ask any physician. no need for stupid articles published by companies that sell supplements. i have seen many cases of kidney problems due to crestine. so relax and enjoy your workout no need for sarcasm. 
if you like creatine so much then take it. i am talking about my personal experience and what i have seen and what i concluded after researching. and i bet vassille is also talking about his personal experience. so move on


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 7, 2014)

vassille said:


> You are the dumbass *ma'man*. And im negging you back for being a jackass and not accepting other ppl pointof view.
> Tried creatine for years it only bloats you and I was peeing every 10min which I hardly find to be healthy or normal. I was drinking water or gatorade like your stupid ass suggests by the gallons still feeling thirsty and dehydrated. It didnt go away untill I stopped the creatine all together.
> Best supplement ever my ass stop being ignorant. There are ppl myself included that started to have kidney problems because of the constant dehydration so before you go and say shit you may want to read.



lol, nice meltdown junior, I see you're _stuttering_ (see bold) mad... negged again for crying like a little girl on the interwebz, lol.


----------



## PushAndPull (Apr 7, 2014)

Dr.G said:


> i have seen many cases of kidney problems due to crestine.



Then cite one, fake Dr. G


----------



## murf23 (Apr 7, 2014)

vassille said:


> You are the dumbass ma'man. And im negging you back for being a jackass and not accepting other ppl pointof view.
> Tried creatine for years it only bloats you and I was peeing every 10min which I hardly find to be healthy or normal. I was drinking water or gatorade like your stupid ass suggests by the gallons still feeling thirsty and dehydrated. It didnt go away untill I stopped the creatine all together.
> Best supplement ever my ass stop being ignorant. There are ppl myself included that started to have kidney problems because of the constant dehydration so before you go and say shit you may want to read.




Negged caus I like HFO3 and you called him bad names


----------



## 1HungLo (Apr 8, 2014)

murf23 said:


> negged caus i like hfo3 and you called him bad names



x2


----------



## rambo99 (Apr 8, 2014)

Ive been on creatine for over 5 years probably close to 7, only been off for bits when I ran out or something. Last 2 years been on pretty much straight., as high as 10g a day. No blood in my piss. Just saying,  I can provide a piss sample as proof.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G (Apr 8, 2014)

^^^^ you are lucky. this does not mean that you are not overworking your kidneys.blood is not the only symptom, in fact seeing blood is very rare, you should check your kidneys by ultrasound and blood and urine samples.  i bet if you stop taking creatine and concentrate on a better workout you will not feel or see any difference at all. i have not seen any difference at all with or without any kind of supplement. on one condition: you eat healthy


----------



## rambo99 (Apr 8, 2014)

I have gotten bloods, I dont have any issues what so ever. The only supplement that does work is creatine, its a noticeable difference. I even saw more of a difference when I took 10g a day vs 5g, I weighed 220lbs at the time. If you knew how creatine works you would easily understand this. Everything that gets in your blood works your kidneys, that does not mean taking creatine will make it any worse or better. Its just another compound passing thru, it isnt toxic.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Apr 8, 2014)

Dr.G said:


> Kenny : excess creatine will hurt your kidney in the long run . simple medicine 101. ask any physician. no need for stupid articles published by companies that sell supplements.



So, ALL the research data is tainted.  

Thanks for reinforcing that you continue to post unsubstantiated information based on your "God Complex". 

*Simple Medicine 101/U]*

Physicians have virtually NO nutritional training.  

Thus, you and the rest of the medical community are stuck in the 101 Course College Level. 

You might consider expanding you knowledge base and moving up to the 202 College Level. 

*Selling Supplements*

Since you sell crap, why can't the companies sell supplements?  



Dr.G said:


> i have seen many cases of kidney problems due to crestine.
> 
> Great, then post your the documentation.




Oh yea, you're a "God" and shouldn't be questioned. 



Dr.G said:


> so relax and enjoy your workout no need for sarcasm.



The sarcasm is just and added value like getting frosting on you cake, enjoy.



Dr.G said:


> if you like creatine so much then take it. i am talking about my personal experience and what i have seen and what i concluded after researching. and i bet vassille is also talking about his personal experience. so move on



*Personal Experience*

Thanks for letting us know you limited to you snap shot experience. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Apr 8, 2014)

Dr.G said:


> i bet if you stop taking creatine and concentrate on a better workout you will not feel or see any difference at all.



*Betting*

In other word, you are clueless without any idea.

Take Nutrition 202.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## troublemaker1 (Apr 9, 2014)

greetings from cedar rapids I sure wish we were closer as I serv u  well my email is calvens_2000@yahoo.com


----------



## Dr.G (Apr 9, 2014)

Kenny  you make me laugh, i dont know why you get so outraged by my comments , it is just my personal experience that extends for nearly 40 years in the gym. you might have you experience we will be happy to listen. as far as documentation, anybody can find articles, so it is better to share personal experiences, something you cannot find on the internet...dont you think?
at least you don t go to the extent of negging me like Push Pull and officer farva but i understand why they do it...


----------



## PushAndPull (Apr 9, 2014)

I neg people for various reasons. I neg Dr. G because he's a liar. Opinions are one thing, lying to try and back up your opinions is another.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Apr 10, 2014)

Dr.G said:


> Kenny  you make me laugh, i dont know why you get so outraged by my comments , it is just my personal experience that extends for nearly 40 years in the gym.



*Entertain Value*

Then my entertainment value is priceless.

*Your Problem*

1) Limited Experience.  

2) Limited Knowledge.

3) Megalomaniac...part of your "God Complex". 

*40 Years*

Based on years of experience, I trump you.

You have NO clue about my background. 





Dr.G said:


> you might have you experience we will be happy to listen. as far as documentation, anybody can find articles, so it is better to share personal experiences, something you cannot find on the internet...dont you think?



*Research*

So, ALL research is worthless...especially in the medical field. 

Evidently, you learn to be a medical doctor by going and in hacking on people.  No class room bullshit for you

In regard to being a medical doctor, you've been called out on that a few time and have never presented anything to back that claim up. 

On the internet, everyone is a genius. 



Dr.G said:


> at least you don t go to the extent of negging me like Push Pull and officer farva but i understand why they do it...



*NO You Don't*

Your problem is that the only knowledge you have is what is based on a snapshot view of you own little world.

You REFUSE to read any documentation. 

You REFUSE to believe or investigate any information that conflicts with you beliefs.  

It's impossible to learn anything when you think you know it all.  

The only voice you every hear in a room is your own.

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Dr.G (Apr 10, 2014)

^^^ funny that i read in another thread that you said yourself that creatine does not do anything for you i do not have a god complex ... i am god


----------



## Dr.G (Apr 10, 2014)

Push Pull u are an idiot...why would i lie?? let your son take creatine if u like it so much


----------



## PushAndPull (Apr 10, 2014)

Let's see some of your research, liar.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Apr 11, 2014)

Dr.G said:


> ^^^ funny that i read in another thread that you said yourself that creatine does not do anything for you i do not have a god complex ... i am god



*You Can READ!*

The fact that you read something is encouraging. 

There a small glimmer of hope for you.  

*Non-Responder*

Yes, I am a non-responder.  

However...

1) I have read the research on it...there is a novel idea. 

2) I have trained with other who have dramatically increased their strength while using it. 

The scientific research (something you don't read or see as relevant) and anecdotal data support it as being a supplement the DELIVERS.  

It is also INEXPENSIVE.  

*Funny Thing*

What is funnier is to ignore the world around you (research and empirical evidence) and based you knowledge on the snapshot of your own existence.  

*You're A God*

Yes, you are.  

You are the God of Ignorance.  

You rain down crap.

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Powermaster (Apr 11, 2014)

I haven't been here in a while. Too bad nothing has changed. Dr.G still pushing bro bullshit.

Keep'em straight Kenny.


----------



## vassille (Apr 12, 2014)

Dr.G said:


> Kenny : excess creatine will hurt your kidney in the long run . simple medicine 101. ask any physician. no need for stupid articles published by companies that sell supplements. i have seen many cases of kidney problems due to crestine. so relax and enjoy your workout no need for sarcasm.
> if you like creatine so much then take it. i am talking about my personal experience and what i have seen and what i concluded after researching. and i bet vassille is also talking about his personal experience. so move on



It's cool Dr G. Is like dealing with a bunch of addicts..as long as all do it it's somehow ok to do it but if someone sober steps in their way all hell breaks loose. I actually made a decission about 10 years ago go on GH, anabolics and later insulin as things in the gym intensified sort of speaking and have not touched creatine for about the that long 10 years. That covers it in a nutshell what I think about creatine lol
What they are taking about on here is peanuts hardly worth any time.


----------



## vassille (Apr 12, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> have a gatorade genius.
> 
> Creatine is hands down the best over the counter supp of all time. Prove it's not by sharing what works better...



Post a pic of yourself I want to see what creatine did for you. Let's see it put your money where your mouth is ...


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Apr 13, 2014)

vassille said:


> It's cool Dr G. Is like dealing with a bunch of addicts..as long as all do it it's somehow ok to do it but if someone sober steps in their way all hell breaks loose.




*Snapshot Knowledge*

You based everything you know on you own know on what happens in your life and the world you live in. 

That is NEVER a good idea. 

*The Law of Large Numbers*

The foundation of good research and empirical data is based on large numbers compounded over time. 

Creatine is one of the most research supplements on the market that is time tested. 

*Lack of Knowledge*

What is sobering is you lack of knowledge on creatine.  



vassille said:


> I actually made a decission about 10 years ago go on GH, anabolics and later insulin as things in the gym intensified sort of speaking and have not touched creatine for about the that long 10 years. That covers it in a nutshell what I think about creatine lol



*You're Right*

Everything you know about creatine comes out of a nutshell...and it a tiny nutshell. 

I am glad you clarified us.  

I thought you were selling Amway.
 



vassille said:


> What they are taking about on here is peanuts hardly worth any time.




*Ignorance begets Ignorance*

What I find interesting in this "Information Era" is that individuals such as yourself and G are so uneducated and ignorant.  

*Turning The Lights*

Your snapshot views amount to sitting in a dark room, you see very little.

Turning on the lights amount to educating yourself is not something you are interested in.   

*People Don't Change*

Unfortunately, people don't change. 

You've chose you lot in life. 

The only person who can help you is yourself.  

However, that not going to happen.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Apr 13, 2014)

Powermaster said:


> I haven't been here in a while. Too bad nothing has changed. Dr.G still pushing bro bullshit.
> 
> Keep'em straight Kenny.



*Man of La Mancha*

Not really. 

Trying to discuss anything with illogical, ignorant individuals amount to riding around fighting with windmills.  

It is futile. I know better but...

*Predictably Irrational*
Daniel Ariely

This is a great book by Behavior Economist Daniel Ariely.  

The book examines how individuals make irrational decision based on logical information.

*Behavior*

The book provide some basic personality profiling.  

When presented with situations, certain personality types will make predictable irrational choices.  

*Psychology*

Behavior Economist do not examine "why" certain individuals process and make irrational decisions.  

It is more of a science based on their previous behavior patterns. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Mincow (Apr 14, 2014)

This is an interesting debate, but I find scientific research and cited sources support much more convincing than anecdotal evidence.


----------



## Dr.G (Apr 14, 2014)

vassille said:


> Post a pic of yourself I want to see what creatine did for you. Let's see it put your money where your mouth is ...


exactly


----------



## Dr.G (Apr 14, 2014)

Mincow said:


> This is an interesting debate, but I find scientific research and cited sources support much more convincing than anecdotal evidence.



1) there are scientific facts where you don t need research to back it up: u dont need to research to find out that if u drop an egg from the 10 th floor it will break! you dont need research to know that X rays are harmful.
2) there are scientific facts but they need more consolidation with research and statistics: what is the dosage of iron that can become harmful  for example...
3) there are phenomena that cannot be explained scientifically thus we rely on research only and on statistics.

most medicine fall into category 2...including creatine. the fact is that creatine level sustained above normal levels for a long time is harmful. no one will venture into a research on something that is potentially harmful and no research will be carried out for years just to validate the scientific fact. perhaps animal studies could be done. the only articles stating that creatine is ok are short term studies financed by supplement manufacturers, scholarly articles on long term effect of creatine supplementation on humans is not done and there are no needs to do it. so if anybody likes creatine it does not make it ok.


----------



## MDR (Apr 14, 2014)

Dr.G said:


> 1) there are scientific facts where you don t need research to back it up: u dont need to research to find out that if u drop an egg from the 10 th floor it will break! you dont need research to know that X rays are harmful.
> 2) there are scientific facts but they need more consolidation with research and statistics: what is the dosage of iron that can become harmful  for example...
> 3) there are phenomena that cannot be explained scientifically thus we rely on research only and on statistics.
> 
> most medicine fall into category 2...including creatine. the fact is that creatine level sustained above normal levels for a long time is harmful. no one will venture into a research on something that is potentially harmful and no research will be carried out for years just to validate the scientific fact. perhaps animal studies could be done. the only articles stating that creatine is ok are short term studies financed by supplement manufacturers, scholarly articles on long term effect of creatine supplementation on humans is not done and there are no needs to do it. so if anybody likes creatine it does not make it ok.



Never seen anyone work so hard to defend an indefensible position.


----------



## dave 236 (Apr 14, 2014)

He does this constantly. Its apparently beyond his ability to comprehend when he is wrong so he just blah blahs this same crap.  Protein is bad too just ask him.   

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## perarded123 (Apr 14, 2014)

its ur call, but as others have mentioned creatine is ur best bet, nothing will make you look like the hulk without proper diet, training and habits.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Apr 15, 2014)

MDR said:


> Never seen anyone work so hard to defend an indefensible position.



That sums it up. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Dr.G (Apr 15, 2014)

not sure why you take it so personal and you go for sarcasm and insults.... who cares!!!!! you have your opinion and i have mine. stick with yours i dont care. the OP asked our opinions and i gave mine. so give yours. contradicting me is not the object of the debate.
as for my opinion: any excess supplement protein or whatever it is ..is bad for you. so for future debates you know where i stand so no need for insults. you like supplements then go ahead take them. i believe in healthy natural diet and quality and intelligent workout.


----------



## PushAndPull (Apr 15, 2014)

Dr.G said:


> not sure why you take it so personal and you go for sarcasm and insults.... who cares!!!!! you have your opinion and i have mine. stick with yours i dont care. the OP asked our opinions and i gave mine. so give yours. contradicting me is not the object of the debate.
> as for my opinion: any excess supplement protein or whatever it is ..is bad for you.



Are you such an idiot that you don't understand what opinion means? You don't simple state your opinions. You fabricate facts to back up your opinions. Then lie about the "research" you did on your fabricated information, and then later claim there is no such info because it's common knowledge. The only thing that's common knowledge here is that you're a lair and a very bad one at that.


----------



## dave 236 (Apr 15, 2014)

Excess protein in someone with healthy kidneys isn't bad for you and there isn't one shred of reputable evidence or one peer reviewed study that you can offer up to provide back up for your nonsense masquerading as opinion. And while I'm at it,   Stay out of these discussions if you cannot handle the sarcasm  as sarcastic responses are all your posts warrant.  Dr B.S.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## dave 236 (Apr 15, 2014)

Dr.G said:


> exactly



Post a pic of yourself. Lets see what your opinions have done for your physique.


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 15, 2014)

vassille said:


> Post a pic of yourself I want to see what creatine did for you. Let's see it put your money where your mouth is ...




If my picture is an argument for creatine, your's would be one against it, correct? mine are posted, many here have seen them. where are yours?

negged again


----------



## Sherk (Apr 15, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> If my picture is an argument for creatine, your's would be one against it, correct? mine are posted, many here have seen them. where are yours?
> 
> negged again



Someone's calling you out huh? He must be a noob.


----------



## Dr.G (Apr 16, 2014)

i will post my pic at 53 years old..right from the gym......and i will shut you up  .....save the best argument for last


----------



## cube789 (Apr 22, 2014)

vassille said:


> Post a pic of yourself I want to see what creatine did for you. Let's see it put your money where your mouth is ...





Dr.G said:


> exactly





Dr.G said:


> i will post my pic at 53 years old..right from the gym......and i will shut you up  .....save the best argument for last



If HF03 posted pics it would make you cry


----------



## jadean (Apr 22, 2014)

cube789 said:


> If HF03 posted pics it would make you cry


This ^^^^ I've seen hfo's full frontals


----------



## dave 236 (Apr 22, 2014)

Dr.G said:


> i will post my pic at 53 years old..right from the gym......and i will shut you up  .....save the best argument for last



Waiting for pic to shut everyone up.  Btw im still waiting on yhe credentials you were going to provide us with over a year ago to prove you're some sort  of mail order doctor.  Just sayin. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## AllergicToApples (Apr 22, 2014)

When I came off creatine as a teen whatever strength I lost wasn't even noticeable.  Nowadays I don't even cycle off it tbh.


----------



## MDR (Apr 22, 2014)

Dr.G said:


> i will post my pic at 53 years old..right from the gym......and i will shut you up  .....save the best argument for last



No pics I see.  So, your best argument was no argument?  Seems like you never had an argument to begin with.


----------



## RokSolid15 (Apr 25, 2014)

PushAndPull said:


> Of course, zero proof to back up claims. Must be related to "Dr" G



Haha I love it!
I personally love creatine and the gains I get from it.


----------



## Big Wave Gabe (May 1, 2014)

Dr.G said:


> ... and you will save money and time.....most of it if not all is placebo effect



agreed.  It may help a little bit, but not that much.  well, not in my opinion.  at least creatine monohydrate is relatively cheap compared to all the other crap supps out there.


----------

